# GC Xmas Guitar Strap Giveaway - Post Contest



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Been a while since we had a post contest. So lets get at it. This post contest will run until 10:00 PM EST Monday December 7th

Winner will be selected at random from all posts made to this thread. best of luck to all. A GC Guitar Strap to the winner.


----------



## ratdog (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in to be #1


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Woohoo! Count me in. :smile:


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

OK. I'm in!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow.. I think I can manage the entry fee on this contest


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm in... who couldn't use another strap?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Good luck everyone! I'm off to set up for a show.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I wish to thank you now for the strap I am about to win...Thanks.

_(The rest of you should give up now.)_

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm feelin' lucky this time!!! Count me in!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Gotta get in on this one too. I can hook it up to the new guit when I get it finished.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd like to compete with Mooh.

Many thanks to GuitarsCanada for doing this Post Contest.

cheers

Dave


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

A GC strap would look great on my new strat! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Great idea, I like it! My best friend bought me a GC strap for christmas last year I think it was, and it's on my agile LP (main player)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll take a crack at this contest. Thanks.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

As long as there's no stipulation that I need to start calling Tiger by the nickname of "Cheetah" - then yeah, count me in as well.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Cool, I'm in!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Today feels like my lucky day.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ooh!!!! give to the needy


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

yes please :wave:


----------



## Frederico (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, don't want to miss. I'm in


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stupid question, whats a post contest? Is it based on quality, quantity or some other criteria or just random?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Diablo said:


> Stupid question, whats a post contest? Is it based on quality, quantity or some other criteria or just random?


All you have to do is make a post to this thread. Can be anything you want. Then we just use a number generator to pick the post number. Each post that is made here on the forum has a unique number attached to it.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

My lucky number is 23. I'm in.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

seem to be having trouble posting??????


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nice! Good luck all.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Here I am, :wave:

:food-smiley-015:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Old Man Make Post In Thread....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For once in my life, I would like to win more than the $10 I won on a lottery ticked last years. Thanks.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Posting for an epic strap.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

:rockon2: I'M ON-BOARD!!:rockon2:


----------



## Blueskidd96 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, Very generous of you!


----------



## Blueskidd96 (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe a second post will help...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm here... A new strap might lead to a new guitar.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

count me in-thanks


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I definitely need another strap... or another guitar... or both maybe???


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Its gotta be my turn by now.......just sayin'.

Regards,


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Xmas giveway*

I'm getting my acceptance speech ready as we speak.Count me in and thank you for your generosity.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I have one of those straps, they are nice. So, if I win, I'm gonna re-direct it to someone else here.:food-smiley-015:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

sure ill give it a go.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm in........:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im in too!:wave:


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Guess I need to post. Here it is .hwopv


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Michelle said:


> I have one of those straps, they are nice. So, if I win, I'm gonna re-direct it to someone else here.:food-smiley-015:


That's the spirit. I'll keep the strap if I win, but I'll steer a twenty into the container of that poor fella ringing that bell over at the mall.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

*tosses her virtual ballot into the virtual box*


----------



## wolfbane2222 (Nov 23, 2009)

I am waiting on Santa to deliver my FG720S and it needs a strap !!! So heres a winning post :bow:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

May as well enter, although I never win.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I post, therefore I am :smile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

count me in!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

A free strap? That would be a great reason to buy another guitar. I'm in!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I never win, but, here goes...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Can we post more than once? Didn't see anything indicating otherwise. :smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> Can we post more than once? Didn't see anything indicating otherwise. :smile:


The more you post, the more your chances of winning


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I have never won anything in my life, please change my luck


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is for more chances of winning. kkjuwkkjuw


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

"*The more you post, the more your chances of winning*"
Never knew that before, thanks.


----------



## Morbo (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm in. Incidentally, this morning I was looking at tea leaves and saw the future, and I win the guitar strap. Just send me a PM and I'll give you my address.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm in, as an act of sheer me-too-ism.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in (and have never won as well)!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:wave: AND AGAIN!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Chito said:


> I'm here... A new strap might lead to a new guitar.


hahaha for me a new strap would lead to...having a strap :rockon2:


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm in I can always use a new strap


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The more you post, the more your chances of winning


That's great


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

3 times now


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

As a service to all the great member's here, I'd like to take note again that apparantly if you post more times you'll increase your odds of winning. This of course hasn't been substantiated, so all of you who've posted; your in the contest, and no need to reiterate. I'll just go ahead and continue leaving updates and helpful suggestions for everyone until the big draw. 9kkhhd


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

It will light up a closet but will it light up an Amp!

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1KxE_87MLs]O1KxE_87MLs[/youtube]


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

*My post.*


----------



## Blueskidd96 (Aug 26, 2009)

I just recently lost a good strap...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I hear Keef Richards is releasing a biography. It's called "Why I'm not Fooking Dead Yet"


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

STRAAAAAAAAAAAP!!!!!!!!

(ha, now I'm sure to win)


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd like to be considered


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

one more time:smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

xuthal said:


> one more time:smile:



HEY I QUOTED YOU, does that mean you get counted twice 9kkhhd


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I hope so...kkjuw


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

All my guitars may have straps, but one of them needs a better one!


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Count me in!!!! 

:rockon2:

That GC strap would complement my recently acquired SG Supreme very nicely!!!


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*Im ready*

Guitar is all ready for its new guitar strap. Im in !


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark me down! I asked for a new strap for Christmas. I haven't been all that good so maybe there is hope yet...


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

Easiest strap I've ever won! 

hopefully

michael


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I'm in! I have been thinking about these straps for a while, so here's my bid...
-Mikey


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kkjuw MY CAT wanted in on this:


----------



## liddokun (Oct 20, 2009)

I would like to play this game too. I'm in.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I think I will get in on this!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Post away boy's. We have another exciting giveaway starting tonight after this one ends. It's great to be a GC member. Free stuff.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Great stuff! Back for another round!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm in!!!!


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Right now I have 1 strap per guitar...if I win, I'll just have to buy a new guitar!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Tapping in!!


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

I like contests...:rockon2:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, as always, GC!


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

I already got one of these coming my way but I can always use another one for my other strat! You might as well put the second one in the same box before shipping Scott :smile:

Crossing my fingers


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

You only need ONE post to win..............

Regards,


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

sounds like fun, i'll do this


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

WannabeGood said:


> You only need ONE post to win..............
> 
> Regards,


That's what I've been trying to tell everybody, but they just keep posting. It's shameful really. I mean, sure, I've made a few posts, but they were for the benifit of the GC community as a whole. Not for my own selfish interests. As I said before I'll keep posting updates as we near the big draw, as a service for the group. Thanks............

Shawn


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

WannabeGood said:


> You only need ONE post to win..............
> 
> Regards,





Rugburn said:


> That's what I've been trying to tell everybody, but they just keep posting. It's shameful really. I mean, sure, I've made a few posts, but they were for the benifit of the GC community as a whole. Not for my own selfish interests. As I said before I'll keep posting updates as we near the big draw, as a service for the group. Thanks............
> 
> Shawn



Now see, we go from single play, to double play, now to triple play!

Keep quoting each other only adds to each persons posting count :rockon2:

Well... maybe not, but its the thought that counts!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Post contest ends at 10:00 pm EST tonight ladies and gents. Stayed tuned right after that for a great pedal giveaway.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> As I said before, I'll keep posting updates as we near the big draw, as a service for the group. Thanks............
> 
> Shawn


Such a considerate & helpful gesture.....

Dave


----------



## roadman (Jun 24, 2009)

Free ? you mean like no money involved? I am likin free...count me in :smile:


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

WannabeGood said:


> You only need ONE post to win..............
> 
> Regards,


Someone actually posted more than one? hwopv


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

Unlike some of you, I plan on being typically, conservatively, politely Canadian about this and only make ONE post, because being greedy is very unbecoming.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.................and because I only read this thread today, so there's no time to make lots of posts......:wave:
.
.
Why should I win? Because, if had a new strap to replace the obviously defective strap that I have now, I would instantly become a much better player. And if I don't win I'll be depressed....like anyone would notice.......nobody ever looks at me anyway.......I never win anything.....

sign me.....

nobody.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

NIK0 said:


> Someone actually posted more than one? hwopv



I will post SEVEN!!











But of course, that is Of NINE :bow:


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

hope i win!


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

Gotta give it a shot, though never won anything like this before in my life...


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

well, just to decrease the odd...
or increase?
:smile:


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> I will post SEVEN!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jokes...someone went in to actually pick out "more than one" post...I think the site administrators have it under control 

eeek...did I just post more than one? kqoct


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

John Bartley said:


> Unlike some of you, I plan on being typically, conservatively, politely Canadian about this and only make ONE post, because being greedy is very unbecoming.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


*nobody* 

CONGRATULATIONS...you have just won the "most heartbreaking post of the year" award. PM me with your mailing address and I'll send your prize. (NOT j/k !!)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

greco said:


> *nobody*
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS...you have just won the "most heartbreaking post of the year" award. PM me with your mailing address and I'll send your prize. (NOT j/k !!)
> 
> ...



Wow...this thread might supercede my "Craigslist gone sour" post. :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

NIK0 said:


> Wow...this thread might supercede my "Craigslist gone sour" post. :sport-smiley-002:


*NOTHING* will *EVER* supercede that monstrosity!!

Ooops, did I accidently post again?......My apollogies.


Rugburn :wave:


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i usually go strapless when i play...until i saw this...luckily he was wearing his guitar strap...that enabled him to be firmly secured to his beloved guitar to help "cushion" his fall...could you send me a strap so that i won't wind up on youtube like this poor guy...???...

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkCSw-KDVjQ&feature=related]lkCSw-KDVjQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

I"m Back after a long hiatus :wave:

Mark


----------



## Nemo (Oct 18, 2007)

I like these straps, so here goes nothing.


----------



## Esoterik (Dec 18, 2006)

Cool, I need a strap for the bass. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

"She's got that Mendocino Beano" FZ


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

By where some bugs had made it red


----------



## Blueskidd96 (Aug 26, 2009)

I like this forum.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> "She's got that Mendocino Beano" FZ



I always thought it was "Mendocino *Vino*". Perhaps I was confused by her "Incence Stenchure".:smile:

Aw geez, I did it agiain!


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Post contest ends at 10:00 pm EST tonight ladies and gents. Stayed tuned right after that for a great pedal giveaway.


Pedal???? Pedal... Yeah baby!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I once won a Flanger and a nice Guitars Canada Coffee mug, which I still use every day, twice a day when I'm in the office.

The Flanger was as I recall, donated by Dot on Shaft. Sounds a lot like a Boss.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I can always use another strap... :wave:

AJC


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

NIK0 said:


> Jokes...someone went in to actually pick out "more than one" post...I think the site administrators have it under control
> 
> eeek...did I just post more than one? kqoct



kqoct Maybe, well... is eight enough?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

10 minutes to go and this thang is closed


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> 10 minutes to go and this thang is closed


You gotta wait just a little bit longer....I think "keeperofthegood" might want to post a few more :smile:

I hope he wins for his hard efforts...


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

30 seconds.................


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

NIK0 said:


> You gotta wait just a little bit longer....I think "keeperofthegood" might want to post a few more :smile:
> 
> I hope he wins for his hard efforts...



LOL

But, its 9 when it should have been 10, so I fail


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> LOL
> 
> But, its 9 when it should have been 10, so I fail


You are the king of "Google Images"! :smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Contest is closed !!!! Winning post to be posted in 5 minutes


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Winning Post*

Congrats to.....

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=250653&postcount=36


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Congrats to.....
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=250653&postcount=36



CONGRATS Tarbender!!!!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

TO THE WINNER GOES TEH AWESOMEPAWS!!












GuitarsCanada said:


> Congrats to.....
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=250653&postcount=36


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tarbender please PM me with shipping address, and your GC strap will be on its way. Along with NIK0's which has been sitting here for a week.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Cheers Tarbender, I hope you enjoy my strap, ooops I mean *the *strap you just won

Shawn :smile:.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats to the winnah!!


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

Tarbender, now you need to buy a guitar for that strap. Its not an option, its a command! Congrats!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that picture is amazing.

congrats tarbender!

were we supposed to post more than once? lol


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

greco said:


> *nobody*
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS...you have just won the "most heartbreaking post of the year" award. PM me with your mailing address and I'll send your prize. (NOT j/k !!)
> 
> ...


Hehehehe, congrats to Tarbender on the strap. I hope you wear it out :rockon2:

Dave, thanks for the cheering up, but I'm ok.......really I am.....I have note from my doctor that says so......

cheers :smile:

John


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been robbed!

(Congratulations Tarbender.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

congrats Tarbender........they are beutiful straps


----------



## wolfbane2222 (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats TarBender


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Geeze I'm so embarassed... I finally won something and I wasn't even here to see it! Many thanks everyone. 

Now what guitar should I buy...?


----------

